# Jules Verne



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

A beginning 80s.foto flite of the LGC JULES VERNE French built 1965 ,22000gt 200mt len.Can anyone identify the Port were she is taken?


----------



## Stuart Smith (Oct 30, 2004)

I don't know about the port but they didn't seem to care so much about pollution then .
Stuart


----------



## Bluesky (Apr 25, 2008)

LNG Jules Verne was trading between Arzew/Algeria and Le Havre,
so it shuld be Le Havre, Arzew Old Port "Camel North" still in work and lucking like 1965.


----------



## Jeepy (9 mo ago)

Bluesky said:


> LNG Jules Verne was trading between Arzew/Algeria and Le Havre,
> so it shuld be Le Havre, Arzew Old Port "Camel North" still in work and lucking like 1965.


It was Le Havre (I served on that vessel in 1988 as a Cadet when connecting Arzew her loadport with Le Havre)


----------

